# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر گروه آزمایشی از تجربی به ریاضی

## Orwell

سلام دوستان
آیا کسی که دیپلم تجربی داشته الان میتونه اطلاعاتشو ویرایش کنه واسه ریاضی کنکور بده ؟

----------


## morteza19

سلام
من دقیق نمیتونم بگم...ولی فک کنم بشه..
چون من ک رفتم برا ویرایش اطلاعات میشد رشته رو تغییر داد...
آخه بعضی چیزا بود که اصلا امکان تغییرش نبود..ولی رشته رو میشد تغییر داد....

----------


## am3213

درخواست من از سنجش : با عرض سلام و خسته نباشيد امكان تغيير ازمون انتخابي (از تجربي به رياضي ) ميسر ميباشد ؟ كنكور سراسري سال 98 تجربي ثبت نام كردم ميخوام ببينم اگر ممكنه به رشته رياضي تغيير داده بشه - اگر ممكنه لطفا اقدامات لازم رو هم بفرماييد ممنونم

 جواب سنجش : با سلام
داوطلب گرامي درخواست شما نياز به بررسي وتصميم گيري دارد - لذا جهت اطلاع از نتيجه درخواست خود مي بايست در روز سه شنبه مورخ 11/4/98 به نماينده مستقر در باجه رفع نقص حوزه مربوطه براساس مندرجات اطلاعيه پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون كه در روز يك شنبه مورخ 9/4/98 در سايت اين سازمان منتشر مي شود - مراجعه نماييد.
با سپاس

دوستان من دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیی ریاضی دارم و امسال هم برای کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم به سنجش درخواست دادم که به ریاضی تغییر داده بشه این جوابو داد، الان به نظرتون اون بندی که نوشته نیاز به بررسی و تصمیمگیری دارد یعنی چی ؟
اگر قبلا تجربه ای از خودتون یا کسی داشتین ممنون میشم بگید
چون منم به هر حال باید برنامه ریزی کنم برای این دوماه باقی مونده ، اگر بشه تو اون تاریخ تغییر داده بشه که زیست نیازنیست به خوندنش

کلا معلق موندم ، اگر قبلا همچین موردی بوده ممنون میشم کمک کنید8

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام.
توی پیام نوشته
شما روز 9 تیرماه ، کارت ورود به جلسه ات رو میگیری ، داخل اون کارت آدرس داده که کجا قراره بری کنکور بدی ، بعدش تاریه 11 تیرماه میری همون حوزه آزمونت ، یه نماینده از سازمان سنجش حضور داره ، باهاش صحبت میکنی و اگر امکانش رو داشت میتونی در کنکور سراسری ریاضی به جای تجربی شرکت کنی
اگر هم امکانش نبود شما مجبوری 14 تیرماه در کنکور تجربی شرکن کنی.
موفق باشی

----------

